# lock user accounts in mysql database



## Sean8 (Apr 15, 2010)

anyone think a captcha will prevent it?

I'm trying to find a good place to get started to prevent brute forcing etc on user accounts for my website.  Right now I have a php login script and a mysql database where i manually add users then md5 the pws.  Google was really no help found 1 topic about it maybe im wording it wrong in searches


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Sean,

Take this into your login php thread as it pertains to that and you will get a better response if people know the whole story of what you are doing.

Thanks


----------

